# Who did it?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What company build the Cars that Aristo's Streamliner are modeled after? 

I am talking 1:1 not the G scale factory in Chinia


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Lionel? 

Are you talking the smooth side or the terribly shortened models of Budd cars? 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 

That would be Pullman-Standard starting about 1933 and then Budd in the forties. Is this what you were asking?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea Gary That is what I wanted to know.

Thanks 

JJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Pullman Standard started as The Pullman Palace Car Co. 

Budd did the fluted stainless. 
The heavy weights were steel w/ concrete floors! 

Other car builders were ACF and St. Louis (mostly interurban and trolley)... 

You asaked and I googled... then I fell into the Cosmic hole 




oh there I am. 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey JJ, et al;

Maybe you'll find the following on-line resourse of use.

Rolling Stock - Car Builder's of America[/b]


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW!! That is an _amazing_ treasure trove of information!! This is going into my "favorites" right away! Thanks Steve!!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

WHAT???

JJ is asking "Who did it?"

I thought JJ was always the one who did it.









When I saw Stan with his wrist all wrapped up the first thing is said was "Did JJ do that?"









Jerry


----------

